# Cutting and bulking



## Gsxr727 (May 6, 2015)

Is it possible to diet so your both cutting and bulking at the same time.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 24, 2015)

of course is possible.


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 10, 2016)

It is possible if you are quite experienced and have expertise in nutrition and training


----------

